# Stanley 2M



## WHT_GE8 (Nov 9, 2009)

Well ive been recently looking into the Stanley HID which is a great bang for the buck. But also have seen the Stanley 2M which is only $30, and still puts out 1300+ lumens. The tint of the HID really puts me off. For $30, I really dont have much to lose, but theres not much info on it since its in the shadows of its big brother the Stanley HID. Are there any beamshots of it? Or any general statements? Im a few minutes away from going to walmart and getting it.


----------



## apete2 (Nov 9, 2009)

I do not like the tint of HID either and I really like this light. I also have a second external 7ah battery to plug in, it can run off the DC charging port off a 12v source.


----------



## buickid (Nov 9, 2009)

HID will should have longer runtime compared to regular incandescent.


----------



## WHT_GE8 (Nov 9, 2009)

Well the Stanley HID only has about half hour run time so im not expecting much. Im thinking I wanna see comparisons more in the terms of output. Its not like im going to walk the dog with this thing, its just for fun. :nana:


----------



## Patriot (Nov 9, 2009)

I think the HID Stanley with 4200K bulb conversion would be the better choice. The run time for the incan will likely be very more assuming they've used the same battery.


----------



## WHT_GE8 (Nov 9, 2009)

Well I've read that it isn't a plug and play mod and that it requires soldering which I have no idea how to do. Also trying to find the bulb isn't easy to find. If the 2M performs half as good I think ill be content. Can't expect much for $30, whereas the HID with the 4300k bulb will be $100+.


----------



## BlueBeam22 (Nov 9, 2009)

The Stanley 2M Series is an absolutely amazing light. It has more throw than any other pistol grip/trigger style spotlight I have ever used, and is surprisingly close to the Stanley HID. I have found it to have a very good runtime too. I have owned the Stanley 2M Series light for quite a while, and I highly recommend it. *LINK*

Both the Stanley HID and Stanley 2M (both of which I own) can be run directly from their 12V DC car chargers. The Stanley HID has a standard wall-wart AC charger, and the 2M has a built-in charger that requires and extension cord, but is very convenient. Note that neither can or should ever be turned on while charging from their standard AC chargers.

I don't mean to override Patriot's excellent recommendation though; The Stanley HID upgraded to 4200K will have even more output than it does with its stock 8000K bulb, and will outperform the Stanley 2M Series light by a large margin. The Stanley HID, however, with its stock 8000K bulb, does not perform nearly as well as it would with the 4200K HID upgrade, and the Stanley 2M Series light will be the better choice if you are looking to get the performance at a lower price.

Otherwise, the one Incandescent light I recommend over the Stanley 2M Series is the Professional's Favorite 20 Million Plus candlepower spotlight $60 from Advance Auto; It is a 130W halogen light and has quite a bit more throw than even the Stanley HID. It is extremely large though, and won't be as practical as the Stanley 2M Series. *LINK*

Overall, I would recommend getting the 2M Series from Wal-Mart based on what you posted. Upgrading the Stanley HID to 4200K or getting the Pro's Favorite 20MCP are still good options, though..


----------



## WHT_GE8 (Nov 9, 2009)

Just what I needed to hear! I know the Stanley HID with 4200k bulb will shatter the 2M incan, but for what I'm using it for (fun) I don't really want to spend the extra money and then have to change the bulb. Although in your beamshots the 2M almost looks brighter, maybe its because of the tint. That stock 8000k bulb is horrible.


----------



## BlueBeam22 (Nov 9, 2009)

WHT_GE8 said:


> Just what I needed to hear! I know the Stanley HID with 4200k bulb will shatter the 2M incan, but for what I'm using it for (fun) I don't really want to spend the extra money and then have to change the bulb. Although in your beamshots the 2M almost looks brighter, maybe its because of the tint. That stock 8000k bulb is horrible.


 
Thank you for your reply!

The 2M is pretty close to the HID. The HID does have more throw, but the 8000K gives very poor rendition. I am glad I was able to help you, and I hope you enjoy your 2M light if you decide to get one.


----------



## TheInvader (Nov 9, 2009)

I have a HID 3000, it was $16 on clearance (tags must have been mixed up, but I was pretty happy with the price :laughing
The 8000k tint doesn't bother me but my dad hates it and always gets his Maglite even when he needs the spotlight. 
My runtime for the HID is 18-20 minutes, pretty horrible but I love the 3,000+ lumens out the front.


----------



## WHT_GE8 (Nov 9, 2009)

Charging my 2M as we speak!!! I think... Its plugged into the car, ignition on, but the LED light isn't on. Its been charging for an hour or so, will it turn solid when its fully charged or what? Can't wait to play with this thing.


----------



## BlueBeam22 (Nov 9, 2009)

Congratulations on getting one!!! The red light will only light when charging from its AC method with an extension cord. The DC car charger does charge the light up very fast however. I would recommend plugging it into an extension cord now (make sure you unplug it from its DC charger first, as you cannot charge it from both at once) and seeing if the light is solid red or if it blinks to know if it is fully charged yet.

Please do post your impressions on how you like it!


----------



## WHT_GE8 (Nov 9, 2009)

Thanks for the tips and everything! Really appreciate your input. I tried it out while it was plugged in to the car, wow. This thing is crazy bright!!! Can't imagine anything brighter! Can't wait to take some beamshots. Its plugged into the wall right now and its blinking, hopefully it'll be charged before I go to sleep.


----------



## BlueBeam22 (Nov 9, 2009)

That is great news, and I am so glad you are pleased with it. It does charge pretty fast using the normal AC method, which is a big plus about this light. Thank you for posting about how you like it, and I am happy that I was able to assist you. Hope you enjoy it!


----------



## WHT_GE8 (Nov 10, 2009)

Fired it up tonight :devil: Couldnt use it too much though, I live on a small street with houses side by side. Even pointing at the sky, the spill still lit up the houses. Didnt want to **** people off. Went to the backyard though and spotted a few alligators in the lake behind my house (I live in Florida ). Throw is awesome. I love the warm tint way better than any of my LED flashlights. Overall great light for $30. Ill take some beamshots if I can find my tripod...


----------



## BlueBeam22 (Nov 10, 2009)

It's good to hear that you are impressed by its throw, which is stunning for its size. It has an incredibly well focused hotspot that can really reach past 500 yards and brightly light up trees off in the distance. Its beam is similar in pattern and focus to that of my Thor 15MCP spotlight.

If you get the chance, that will be great to see some beamshots of it.


----------

